# run around



## Zareza

Hello,

Context: There are people at a village party outside in the street. It starts to rain and someone brings many umbrellas.

Text: ”Everyone *ran around* under the umbrellas and hurried to move the tables and chairs and food inside the tents”.

*run around* = (literally) run haphazardly or in different directions in an area

Attempt: Fiecare *se repezea* sub umbrele și se grăbea să mute mesele și scaunele și mâncarea (la adăpost) sub corturi (- the tents were, in fact, tent cloth roofs, it was summer).

Do you have a better option? _A se repezi_ doesn't have that feeling of running adrift, confused, in different directions...


----------



## farscape

1. Un punct de plecare ca să te ajute la o interpretare corectă: La adăpostul umbrelelor toată lumea s-a repezit să mute...
2. Dacă pui întrebări pe forumul românesc despre o traducere în română ar trebui să putem conversa în română și nu în engleză.
3. Cele două propoziții din Context nu sună prea bine, poți întreba și pe forumul EO.
4. Fraza din Text are o problemă cu concordanța timpurilor, ar trebui sa fie "ran around (...) and hurried".
5. Sensul figurat pentru "running around"se potrivește mai bine în acest context, deci nu haotic...


----------



## Zareza

Mulțumesc pentru răspuns. Sugestiile sunt foarte folositoare.


----------



## elroy

Zareza said:


> Everyone *ran around* under the umbrellas


This sounds strange to me.  Where did you find it?


----------



## farscape

elroy said:


> This sounds strange to me.  Where did you find it?


See on page #4 here: https://worldoffun.cambridge.org/storage/app/media/storyfun56dyslexicfriendlystorysamples.pdf


----------

